# Question About Dual Dashcams



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Looking to spend about $75 on one, but I'm looking for one that also records my MPH as well. I know they make them, but not sure what to look for exactly that lists this function. Do they all pretty much record the drivers MPH, or are there only certain types/names that do?

Will I be getting a decent camera for that price? Easy to install? Suggestions?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

75 is on the low side. To measure speed, you will need a dash cam that has a GPS module. I think it's an additional dangly thing to contend with and I like a clean look so I wouldn't bother with it myself. 

You may be able to get lucky if you hunt around on eBay or Amazon.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Looking to spend about $75 on one, but I'm looking for one that also records my MPH as well. I know they make them, but not sure what to look for exactly that lists this function. Do they all pretty much record the drivers MPH, or are there only certain types/names that do?
> 
> Will I be getting a decent camera for that price? Easy to install? Suggestions?


For $75 you'll get a crappy cam that will most likely have to be replaced in a few months.

You will need one with GPS tracking capabilities to record your speed.

They are simple to install.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Takes a trivial amount of time to find an unlocked door. Looting is all green right now, so get while it’s good


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Takes a trivial amount of time to find an unlocked door. Looting is all green right now, so get while it's good


Now is a good time to loot yourself some really good antibiotics so it doesn't hurt so much when UP... &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Now is a good time to loot yourself some really good antibiotics so it doesn't hurt so much when UP... &#128514;&#129315;


temporary fix. I make the same mistakes again and again


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Looking to spend about $75 on one, but I'm looking for one that also records my MPH as well. I know they make them, but not sure what to look for exactly that lists this function. Do they all pretty much record the drivers MPH, or are there only certain types/names that do?
> 
> Will I be getting a decent camera for that price? Easy to install? Suggestions?


Spend a little more to get the BlueSkySea B2W dashcam? Some DCT members and Youtubers use it!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a blackvue 650 and it records speed, been running for three years and aside from burning up sd cards (get the amazon coverage for it) it’s worked great, though $75 doesn’t even cover the sd card, I payed around $400 for my dash cam. It does have auto cloud upload in case of accident or theft, night vision and it can be upload directly to YouTube


----------

